# Odor of hedgie waste.



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Cookieboots and I have a understanding, she doesn't poop in her wheel I don't have to give her a foot bath. I've accepted the fact she would rather stay in her cage then come out and play. She goes to the bathroom in the corners of her cage away from her fleece so cleaning it is very very easy. But even though I clean it daily and the whole cage weekly, there is still a strong waste odor. I have been looking online for a air filter or purifier that removes pet odors from the air but so far I haven't found one review that says it cleans pet odor from the air. I don't care if I have to pay $100 a month for a good filter if it works I can finally have a good smelling kitchen. I use bathroom tissue initially and flush her waste so it doesn't go into the garbage. Then I use a paper towel with a bit of vinegar and rub the corner she pees in and any remaining poo spots. Then I use enough water and a paper towel to remove any vinegar from the cage floor. If you have a better cleaning strategy or a Air Filter please PLEASE let me know! The only space for our Cookieboots is in the kitchen and her odor keeps getting in the way of cooking.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

Try a True Air Air filter from Walmart. It was less than $15. It works for up to six feet around the area it's plugged into. Ive had mine for about week and it works surprisingly well. It was over by the air filters. Good luck and try it.


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks I shall! Do you have a model type or link? So far I've seen several from wally world for over $100.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are spot cleaning daily you shouldn't be smelling anything. Smell the fleece. I have found that fleece can take on the odor and even washed, it still has an odor. Vinegar in the rinse will usually help, or try a different laundry detergent. If the clean fleece isn't holding the odor, then perhaps even though she doesn't potty on it, it needs to be changed more than once a week.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

Hamilton Beach TrueAir Plug Mount Odor Eliminator, it is under $14 at Walmart. Just don't insert he Febreeze air freshner because it adds odor and you can't have that strong scent around your hedgie. I use mine because I don't have time to clean the wheel till I get home from work and so it helps keep the odor down till I get a chance to clean the wheel. Now if you can smell it over the air purifier then you need to clean the cage. Sometimes we can't jump up and clean the wheel or cage right away but you don't want your house to smell bad till you get home to take care of it.


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks yall! I have a washing system with the fleece that leaves it clean. But I will defiantly try the air filter!


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Question that wasn't asked What food are you feeding her? I know some foods will have horrendous results at the other end with the smell.


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken Soup for the Cat lovers soul adult light.


----------

